# Nelkenöl



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2012)

Hallo!

Ich bin ziemlich neu hier und in Sachen Teich auch noch ein Anfänger, der seinen Horizont aber Dank dieses Forums schon deutlich erweitert hat! *DANKE dafür!* 

Ich hatte nun den bedauerlichen Fall einen Fisch "erlösen" zu müssen. Fast zwei Tage habe ich mich erst durch die Themen hier, dann durch das WWW gesucht. Letztlich fand ich dann einen sehr interessanten und aufschlussreichen Artikel in einem anderen Forum. 
Quelle des Forums: http://www.zierfischforum.info/archiv-2009/21195-fisch-human-toeten-mit-nelkenoel.html
Die Quelle für den Text ist leider nicht angegeben und bitte verzeiht mir, fall dieser Text hier doch schon mal aufgetaucht ist.

Mir hat dieser Text sehr geholfen und auch für den armen Fisch war es - zumindest nach meinen Beobachtungen - eine sehr sanfte und "humane" Methode.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## jenso (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



muh.gp schrieb:


> Mir hat dieser Text sehr geholfen und auch für den armen Fisch war es - zumindest nach meinen Beobachtungen - eine sehr sanfte und "humane" Methode.



Wie du ja auch schreibst, ist diese eine frage der Ansicht. Während der Fisch in das Ölbad gesetzt wird, könnte er schon von allen Leiden erlöst sein.
Aber besser so als untätig zu sein.
Wir hatten das Thema meine ich auch schon mal, bin jetzt aber auch zu faul zum Suchen.
Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



jenso schrieb:


> ... könnte er schon von allen Leiden erlöst sein.



Und wie?


----------



## jenso (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Durch einen kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf und anschließendem Stich ins Herz. In den meisten Fällen ist schon der Schlag auf den Kopf tödlich. Das Gehirn der Fische ist anders "gelagert" als beim Menschen, dennoch sollte man auf den Stich nicht verzichten. Oder bei kleinen Fischen mit einem scharfen Messer schnell und entschlossen das Rückgrat direkt hinter dem Kopf abtrennen.
Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

na, das musst du erst mal uebers herz bringen.....
da ist die nelkenoel methode doch fuer feiglinge,  wie mich und sicher auch viele 
andere  scheinbar sanfter...
gott sei dank, brauchte ich das bisher noch nie ....
und werde es hoffentlich so bald nicht brauchen...
aber der artikel ist interessant und hilfreich, wenn man dann mal in der situation ist.
lg lotta


----------



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Naja, die Schlagtechnik hängt ja auch ein bisschen mit der Größe des Fisches zusammen.... Bei einem 30 cm-Trümmer sicher machbar, aber wie soll ich bei einem 10 cm-Fisch den Kopf so treffen, dass er wirklich gleich betäubt oder Tot ist und ohne mich dabei selbst zu verletzen?

Halte es da mit Lotta... Wenn ich dadurch als Feigling gelte, dann leb ich damit...


----------



## Moonlight (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

dann oute ich mich auch mal - ich bin auch ein feigling  ich kann keinen fisch erschlagen und dann abstechen.


----------



## Dieter_B (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Ich benutze das Nelkenöl für die Aquarienfische und auch für die Teichfische, wenn es sein muß.
Natürlich streng nach Anweisung.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mich mal aufklären über das Nelkenöl der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht und da ich auch ein Feigling bin wäre es vielleicht (was ich nicht hoffen will) für mich auch mal hilfreich.

lG Angelika


----------



## libsy (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Link funktioniert leider auch bei mir nicht. Würde auch gern näheres darüber wissen.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



muh.gp schrieb:


> aber wie soll ich bei einem 10 cm-Fisch den Kopf so treffen, dass er wirklich gleich betäubt oder Tot ist und ohne mich dabei selbst zu verletzen?





*Kräftig *mit dem Finger schnipsen reich schon vollkommen aus. Ein Fisch in der Größe hält so einen schnellen, wuchtigen Schlag nicht aus. Sicherheitshalber nochmal ins Herz stechen. Das mache ich bei einem untermassigen geangelten Weißfisch genau so, wenn er den Haken zu Tief geschluckt haben sollte und es funktioniert jedesmal.

Sollte es einmal soweit sein bei mir, was ich nicht hoffe, so werde ich den Fisch direkt erlösen ohne ihn mehrere Minuten oder sogar Stunden noch quälen zu lassen.

In der Schlachterei und Fischerei werden die Tiere auch möglichst schnell getöte, um unnötiges Leiden zu vermeiden.

Das ist halt meine Ansicht. Sorry wem es nicht so ganz recht sein sollte.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hi,

Hier der funktionierende Link


----------



## jenso (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

*reusper* Also ich meinte meine Antwort nicht so vorwurfsvoll. Ich finde es gut, dass man sich Gedanken darüber macht, dass in der Tierhaltung nicht immer als gut verläuft und man für den Fall der Fälle nach seinen Möglichkeiten vorbereitet ist.
Womit ich nicht einverstanden bin, ist es gewaltlose Tötung mit "humaner" Tötung gleich zusetzen.
Keiner weiß wie sich ein Fisch fühlt. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt. Eventuell ist Nelkenöl für den Fisch der Trip des Lebens. Ich weiß es nicht. Der einzige Anhaltspunkt für mich ist die Dauer bis zum Eintritt des Todes und da haben die gewalttätigen Methoden klar gewonnen.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

ja, aber das musste erstmal können......
erlösen ist die eine sache, nelkenöl, schon schlimm genug....
ein geliebtes tier verlieren zusehen, schon supertraurig, selber machen, katastrophe,!!!
aber so direkt hand anlegen.... :-heul
ich kanns nicht und dann ist das öl die einigermassen akzeptable lösung, für uns "weicheier"
hoffentlich komme ich nie in diese verlegenheit !!!:?
lg
lotta


----------



## bergi (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

... ich würde auch vorsichtig für das Nelkenöl plädieren wollen ...
es scheint tatsächlich die Fische bei niedriger Dosis sicher zu anästhesieren (und es ist ganz klar rechtliche Vorschrift, Fische vor dem Töten bewusstlos zu machen!) so dass sie dann von der lethalen Dosiserhöhung - nach Stand der Forschung - nichts mehr mitbekommen. 

Der Schlag auf den Kopfansatz ist als Anästhesiemethode auch zulässig (allerdings "streng genommen" nicht als alleinige Tötungsmethode!)

Ich schließe im Übrigen ganz gerne "von mir auf andere". Ich persönlich würde Nelkenöl einem Schlag auf den Kopf im Zweifelsfall auch vorziehen...


----------



## Dieter_B (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hallo,
Dosierung strikt nach Anweisung, dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.
Wir haben die Anweisung im Internet gefunden.
Nachdem ich auch versucht hatte meinen ersten Fisch (ein __ Schleierschwanz) auch mit dem
schlag ins Genick zu töten und der doch etwas resistenter dagegen war und ich drei Schläge brauchte (der Fisch war mittlerweile Handtellergroß und ca. 18 Jahre alt) bin ich dankbar das mit dem Nelkenöl machen zu können.


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen verätzt Nelkenöl dem Fisch die Kiemen.
Was wie Einschlafen aussieht ist qualvolles Ersticken 

Der Schlag auf den Kopf ist die schnellste Methode. Wer Verantwortung
für Lebewesen übernimmt, weil er Freude daran haben will, muß auch
bereit sein gegebenenfalls die Konsequenzen zu tragen wenn es leider
nötig wird...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Ulli (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hi Andy,

Nelkenöl verätzt die Kiemen? Hab ich noch nie gelesen oder gehört. Man verwendet Nelkenöl doch als Nakosemittel für Fische, bei richtiger Dosierung bleiben keine Schäden zurück. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## bergi (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Es gibt da ziemlich viele Untersuchungen, 
hier für Karpfen, da wird ein gutes Zeugnis in Sachen "keine Langzeitschäden nach Narkose" ausgestellt
Auszug: "_Histological examination showed capillary ectasia of gill filaments immediately after clove oil anaesthesia. Twenty-four hours after anaesthesia, no ectasia was observed._"

hier für Forellen, da scheint die Kiemenkapillar-Erweiterung etwas länger zu bestehen, wenn ich das richtig lese. Ansonsten aber auch positiv. 

hier noch mal ein guter Übersichtsartikel zu verschiedenen Mitteln; stellt allerdings wieder einige Fragezeichen bei Eugenol/Nelkenöl auf...(z.B. Kiemenschädigung, erhaltene Schmerzempfinlichkeit (_andererseits darf man nicht vergessen, dass selbst bei Menschen z.T. der Fehler gemacht wurde, bei Anästhesie keine extra Schmerzmittel mehr zu geben, so dass extremer Stress bei Narkosen - ohne Bewusstsein! - die Folge war_).  Die Fische würde man aber - als Hobbyist - mit dem Nelkenöl ja letztlich töten wollen, nicht operieren etc., insofern "passt das eigentlich schon".


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

nö, das passt eben nicht, aber das muß jeder selber wissen,
der Fisch kanns oder darf es ja eh nicht selber entscheiden.
Die Dosis Nelkenöl die zum Tod führt ist auf jeden Fall so
hoch, das erst die Kiemen geschädigt werden bevor der
Fisch stirbt. Ob er dadurch Schmerzen hat...wer weis :?


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hi,

hmm - es ist wie so häufig in der Medizin - die Dosis macht es.

Aber die Frage wäre, wenn eine mässige Menge Nelkenöl den Fisch schon narkotisiert, merkt er dann überhaupt etwas von der Schädigung durch die Überdosis?


----------



## CoolNiro (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hallo Christine,

da mir die Methode mit Nelkenöl vor ein paar Jahren selber empfohlen
worden ist, weis ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung, das es sehr lange
dauern kann bis der Fisch sich nicht mehr bewegt...trotz genauer
Dosis. Das mach ich garantiert nie wieder...
(Brauch ich Gott sei Dank auch nimmer, was krank ist holen die Krebse)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

hoffentlich werden wir alle uns diese frage nicht allzu oft stellen müssen.
besser wäre es natürlich, wenn die natur alles von alleine regeln könnte, 
aber da wir ja in unseren teichen, nicht alles nur der natur überlassen, 
werden wir wohl das eine oder andere mal, im laufe der jahre nicht umhin kommen, zu entscheiden...
ich hoffe, dass jeder von uns dann die kraft und den mut findet, bestmöglichst zu handeln.
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## bergi (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi, hmm - es ist wie so häufig in der Medizin - die Dosis macht es. Aber die Frage wäre, wenn eine mässige Menge Nelkenöl den Fisch schon narkotisiert, merkt er dann überhaupt etwas von der Schädigung durch die Überdosis?


Bingo  !!!

Es ging hier *nicht *um eine Behandlung, oder um eine Betäubung, um einen Eingriff vornehmen zu können (_obwohl auch das möglich, wenn auch nicht ganz einfach ist, siehe die Texte, die ich rausgesucht hatte, warum eigentlich_ ), sondern um das *Töten *von Fischen. 
Hmmmm, mal nachdenken - könnte es vielleicht sein, dass es doch zu einer gewissen Schädigung des Organismus kommt, bevor der Tod eintritt.. ...? 

Ratlos, 
Stefan


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Wenn Fische Geräusche machen könnten oder Laute von sich geben könnten wie ein Hund, Katze, Vogel, dann würde niemand auch nur auf die Idee kommen die Fische vergiften bzw. verätzen zu wollen. Stellt euch vor ihr würdet eure Katze oder Hund in so ein Säurebad stecken und die würden elendige bellen und miauen bis sie endlich tot sind. Das würde niemand machen!!!! Zumindstens nicht wer klar bei Verstand ist.

Ein Schwein das ich schlachten will, bekommt einen Schuss direkt zwischen die Augen und wird nicht mit Ölen übergossen und lässt es ausbluten oder sonst was.

Es hat auch überhaupt nichts mit Feigling zu tun was hier viele schreiben, sondern nicht verantwortungsvolles handeln nur damit man selbst nicht DIREKT eingreifen muss und sein Gewissen etwas erleichtern kann.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hallo,
bisher mußte ich unheilbar kranke Fische nur im AQ-Bereich erlösen.
Ich hab es dann immer mit dem Kiemenschnitt gemacht, fordert am Anfang etwas Überwindung ist aber meiner Menung nach eine Sache die schnell geht und den Fisch nicht unnötig quält.
Bei einem Koi der ja nun etwas größer ist scheidet der Kiemenschnit verständlicherweise wohl aus.
Was ist den mit sogenannten Fischtötern wie sie von Anglern benutzt werden?
Geht das nicht auch schnell und ohne Leiden seitens des Fisches?


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Was ist den mit sogenannten Fischtötern wie sie von Anglern benutzt werden?
> Geht das nicht auch schnell und ohne Leiden seitens des Fisches?



Für keile Fische ist der Fischtöter ungeeignet, da von denen dann nur noch Matsch übrig bleiben würde aufgrund des massiven Eisens vorne am Fischtöter.

Für Fische ab ca. 20cm ist es ein gutes Werkzeug, um den Fisch sein Leben zu nehmen.

Für sehr grosse Fische (ab ca. 60cm) wirds schon schwieriger. Eventuell muss man da ein zweites oder drittes mal zu schlagen und aufjedenfall noch ein en Herzstich machen.

Meistens sind die Fische schon beim ersten Schlag sofort tot.


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

hllo,
nur mal so ne dumme frage von mir (kenn mich ja noch nicht wirklich gut us...)
gibt es denn fuer fische , ebenso wie fuer hund und katze, nen tierarzt, der die fische 
einschlaefern kann, ich meine mit betaeubung und dann ueberdosis die zum tod fuehrt ???? so wie man eben sterbenskranke hunde oder katzen erloesst ? 
kann das ein normaler tierarzt oder nur spezielle fisch spezialisierte TA ????
wuerde mich echt interessieren, falls es mal sein muesste.
weil selber hand anlegen kann ich gar nicht und nach dieser diskussion scheidet nelkenoel ja wohl doch aus...
danke schonmal
gruesse lotta


----------



## muh.gp (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



bergi schrieb:


> Bingo  !!!
> Hmmmm, mal nachdenken - könnte es vielleicht sein, dass es doch zu einer gewissen Schädigung des Organismus kommt, bevor der Tod eintritt.. ...?




Aber ist es denn nicht so, dass nur Fische "behandelt" werden, deren Organismus ohnehin schon stark angeschlagen ist? Wenn ich hier lese, dass man Salzbäder macht, Medizin kauft und teilweise ohne genaue Diagnose verabreicht, etc., stelle ich mir die Frage, ob der Fisch da nicht auch vor Schmerzen "bellen" würde ...

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie hoch die Lebensqualität meines Fisches noch war und welche Schmerzen er hatte, bevor ich ihn dann final "erlöst" habe. Letztlich habe ich das Tier während des Sterbens beobachtet und hatte den Eindruck, dass kein Stress vorhanden war. Ganz anders als die Tage davor, als das arme Tier durch den immer stärker um sich greifenden Pilz nicht mal mehr in der Lage war gegen die Strömung anzuschwimmen....

Letzlich ist diese ganze Diskussion müßig, m.E. vergleichbar mit dem Thema "Wie viele Fische in einen Teich". So lange keiner eine Art der Verständigung mit den Fischen findet, werden all diese Fragen und die Antworten reine Spekulation bleiben...


----------



## muh.gp (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen verätzt Nelkenöl dem Fisch die Kiemen.
> Was wie Einschlafen aussieht ist qualvolles Ersticken



Gibt es zu diesen Erkenntnissen auch eine Quelle oder ist das Hören-Sagen?

Danke und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

hallo,
ich war nun mal ne weile im net unterwegs, habe gerade einen link angefügt (hoffe es klappt)
und noch einen artikelabschnitt für euch kopiert.(die komplette dissertation ist aber echt auch interessant zu lesen.
http://www.lfv-sa.de/aktuell/17.html
Inaugural-Dissertation
zur Erlangung der tiermedizinischen Doktorwürde der Tierärztlichen Fakultät der
Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität München
von
Christina Geiger
aus Heidelberg
München


> Isoeugenol ist ein synthetisches Derivat des Eugenol, dem Hauptbestandteil von Nelkenöl.
> Unter der Bezeichnung Aqui - S® ist diese Substanz bereits in vielen außereuropäischen
> Ländern zur Betäubung von Speisefischen zugelassen, in Deutschland allerdings nicht.
> Eugenol selbst ist in vielen Ländern als Lebensmittelzusatzstoff zugelassen (KÖLLE und
> ...


ich dachte, vielleicht kann das  zu unserer  diskussion  einige interessante aspekte hinzufügen. wenn wir ein wenig im net nach aussagekräftige fachbeiträgen suchen, anstatt zu spekulieren, lernen wir alle sicher noch was dazu
grüsse lotta


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Grundsätzlich geht es doch darum das Tier möglichs schonend zu erlösen.
Eine Überdosis an Betäubungsmittel wendet jeder TA an um einen "humanen" Tod herbeizuführen.
Wer mit diesem Mittel Probleme hat, darf auch einen TA nach etwas anderem fragen.
Mein Zahnarzt verwendet das normalerweise um meine Wurzeln zu betäuben.

Das Schweine oder geangelte Fische mit einem Schuß oder Schlag getötet werden, ist wohl mehr eine Frage der Kosten.

Nun über die Nebenwirkungen von Betäubungsmitteln zu diskutieren, führt am Thema vorbei.

Wenn ich mal nicht mehr will, darf ich hoffentlich ruhig einschlafen.
Ein Amateur, der mich mit einem geziehlten Schlag in den Nacken oder Stiche ins Herz töten will, möge mir dann hoffentlich erspart bleiben.


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



> Ein Amateur, der mich mit einem geziehlten Schlag in den Nacken oder Stiche ins Herz töten will, möge mir dann hoffentlich erspart bleiben.


ja, das hoffe ich für mich auch ! 
lg lotta


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



> Gibt es zu diesen Erkenntnissen auch eine Quelle oder ist das Hören-Sagen?
> Danke und Grüße,
> Holger



Hallo Holger,

das kannst Du auf jeder Medikamentenseite in Erfahrung bringen.
Beiträge die auf Hören-Sagen basieren wirst Du im Forum von
meiner Seite nicht finden, das erledigen Andere zu Genüge 

Gruß
Andy

hier z.B.:



> Wirkungsweise von Nelkenöl
> Nelkenöl gehört zu den ätherischen Ölen. *Sein genauer Wirkmechanismus ist bisher nicht bekannt. *
> 
> Inhaliert wirkt Nelkenöl bei Husten und Erkältungserkrankungen lindernd.
> ...



Quelle: http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Wirkstoffe/Nelken%F6l/wirkung-medikament-10.html


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



> das erledigen Andere zu Genüge


warum  so nachtreten ???
ist doch nur ne diskussion, in der jeder seine meinung sagen kann... und höflich fragen stellen kann,
oder ???
lg lotta


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Liebe Lotta,
ab dem Punkt, wo es um das Wohl von Tieren geht,
sind irgendwelche Meinungen wenig nützlich. Da
sollten sachliche Fakten im Vordergrund stehn,
schon alleine aus Respekt vor anderen Lebewesen.
Das betrifft aber nicht nur diesen Thread und dieses
Forum, sondern ist ein Grundübel unserer "ich gebe
überall meinen Senf dazu" Online-Gesellschaft.
Vor dem Schreiben sollte immer erst das Lesen,
das nochmalige Querlesen und nochmal ein
Kontrolllesen stehn....
Gruß
Andy


----------



## lotta (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

hallo andy, 
"Vor dem Schreiben sollte immer erst das Lesen,
das nochmalige Querlesen und nochmal ein
Kontrolllesen stehn... "

DARUM HATTE ICH MICH STETS BEMÜHT,

dachte eben, es geht um erfahrungen, persönliche fragen und einen regen austausch zu den themen...
vielleicht hab ich da was falsch verstanden 
tut mir leid , sorry 
lg
lotta


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Hallo Lotta,
warum fühlst Du Dich eigentlich angesprochen,
wüsste nicht, daß ich Dich namentlich erwähnt
hätte ? 

Wenn jeder der hier dazu geschrieben hat, den Link aus dem
ersten Beitrag des Themenstarters weitergelesen hätte
(http://www.zierfischforum.info/archi...nelkenoel.html)
wäre hier jedes Wort dazu überflüssig gewesen. Die
ganze Diskussion mit Für und Wieder steht in diesem
Zierfisch Forum ja schon...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Frankia (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*



> Der Schlag auf den Kopf ist die schnellste Methode.



wenn der Fisch aber nicht die Größe aufweist, dass man den Kopf richtig trift und ihn sozusagen "platt klopft"..........
dann schon eher auf einen steinigen Grund schmettern.........die schnellste, wirksamste und "tierschonendste"  Tötung......


----------



## bergi (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Liebe Leute, 
leider wird hier wirklich zu viel spekuliert und gemeint.
Stattdessen bräuchte man vor allem wirkliche *Fachliteratur *(und die gibt's tatsächlich zu Haufe), und natürlich schadet ein bisschen eigene Praxis (unsere Angler sind da natürlich im Vorteil...) auch nicht. Allerdings sind Angler leider auch keine Tierschützer _per excellence_, und an den Gewässern spielt sich so manches Gruslige ab.

Andys willkürlich aus dem Internet/Humanmedizin gepflückte Zitate sind hier natürlich irrelevantes, geradezu gefährliches Halbwissen (da ändert auch der üble Ton nichts dran ), und viele "Einschätzungen" zum Betäuben, Flachklopfen, Hinschmeißen etc. sind schon rein *tierschutzrechtlich *mehr als fragwürdig.

Noch mal ganz grundsätzlich: 
Ein Fisch muss *vor *dem eigentlichen Töten *betäubt *werden. 
Die *Betäubung *kann vor allem durch Schlag auf den Hinterkopf, bei kleinen Tieren durch Wurf auf den Boden, Elektrizität oder - bei Speisefischen nicht - Nelkenöl erfolgen. 
Die *Tötung *erfolgt dann durch Kiemenschnitt bzw. sofortiges Ausweiden (was man bei unseren Lieblingen ja eher nicht in Betracht ziehen wird), eventuell auch durch eine Überdosierung des o.g. Anästhetikums, z.B. des Nelkenöls.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Nachweis über Dein "Fachwissen" kann ich in Deinen Beiträgen aber nicht finden.
Wer hier also Halbwissen verbreitet sei dahingestellt...

Ob willkürlich herausgepflückt spielt keine Rolle, die ätzende und
giftige Wirkung von Nelkenöl wird in jeder seriöse Beschreibung
dieses "Medikaments" aufgeführt.

Genau Du warst z.B. gemeint !


----------



## muh.gp (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Puh, was für eine Dynamik....

Ist die Vorrausetzung für eine Betäubung, bzw. Einschläferung nicht immer, dass es sich um ein Gift handelt. Ich denke mit Fencheltee oder __ Baldrian kommt man da nicht weit....

Grüße!


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

genau da liegt ja leider das Problem. Ein Gift, daß in einer
Sekunde den Herzschlag stoppt wird man für Fische schwer
bekommen, das wäre vermutlich das optimalste.

Nelkenöl das während der Betäubungszeit zu Kiemenverätzungen
führt dauert für mich einfach zu lange um sicher zu sein, daß
das Tier darunter nicht leidet. Und nochmal, ja, ich habe es
selbst schon probiert und es war furchtbar !!!


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

So - Schluß mit lustig - bergi und coolniro - Ihr könnt hier weiterzanken.

Hier möchte ich nur noch sachliche Beiträge zum Thema sehen.

Gruß
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Nelkenöl*

Sorry Christine,
aber manchmal gehts halt nicht anders,
Gruß
Andy


----------

